# Pet Insurance



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

We currently have our dog insured with Halifax Pet Insurance. This is a pretty good policy which allows us to be out of the country for up to 12 months a year but it is becoming increasingly expensive. Most of the other insurers to whom we have talked only offer cover abroad for up to 60 days at one time. This is really no use to us as, when we go, we tend to go for six months or more.

We're now coming to renewal time so has anyone got any suggestions to make.
Thanks
Ian


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

We are with Pet Shield and the premium this year almost doubled and excess increased from £50 to £150 (dog is 15yrs) Unfortunately I can't change as no-one will pay out for existing conditions.
I have heard that AXA is good but no idea what travel cover is included.
Lesley


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*pet insurance*

We use Healthy pets the cost is £240.00 per annum for both dogs. they were the cheapest we could find and that is for their gold cover. We have also had to claim and had no trouble. The underwriters are AXA we only get 30days overseas travel but you could ring them and enquire, telephone no;08700116564
regards Barts


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Just changed our dog insurance over to the Caravan Club.

Half the price (almost) and less excess.

Cover £139, £50 excess for a Jack Russel


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm with Argos pet insurance - works out at £168 for their gold policy for my Basset.

I went to them after my parents recommended their brilliant service when their dog was very poorly - they really couldn't do enough for them and. Also really good value for money


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

The insurance that I quoted was for two dogs, ie £120 per year each dog. One is coming up for 9 years old the other is 4. Excess £50.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

try M&S


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Pet Plan do European cover but I am not sure for how long.

There is a pet insurance broker who writes an "insurance doctor" article in Dogs Today magazine (great mag). You can either write your query to the magazine or get in touch with the company direct. They are called VIP.

Remember that you need "lifetime" cover if you do not want to be left high and dry after claiming for a long term health problem. The cheaper policies are almost all for a set term, usually a year. Once that year is up they will no longer cover the condition :evil:


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

the halifax quotes seem abit steep to me, over £1300 for my dog, JBI do european cover at a much more acceptable price.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Try NFU they are for life cover but am not sure what overseas cover they have. You cannot get an online quote you have to ring your local office but theu were really nice and friendly.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Just browsing through this post as our pet insurance is due for renewal. Have been with Tesco last year but noticed on our renewal that they only cover for a max of 30 days which isn't any use to us. Does anyone know of any company that covers 60+ days and unlimited trips?

All else failing it looks like back to the CC as they do cover 60 days unlimited trips but are a tad expensive.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Asda 12 month Euro cover. Cost £11 and £13 for my two dogs.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that. I'll investigate.

Ian


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

sorry meant to say, as you'd all probably guessed, thats the monthly charge. No extra for paying monthly with them. That is also for the top level of cover - Superior. up to £6,000 vets fees with no time limit, emergency expenses abroad up to £1000, they cover loss of pets passport, and state on document overseas travel 12 months. You need an address here, but thats not usually a problem is it? I promise I studied every insurance company I could possibly find, it was definately the best I came across by far. 
Checked the documents and annual premium for my collie lad is £161.60, and £138.95 for my labrador lady.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of Asda Dora. 

I have managed to get my 9yr 11m old Gypsy lifetime cover with them. Once a dog gets old it starts to get more and more difficult to insure them with a decent policy. It did cost £349 but as I said it is for lifetime cover. What cost peace of mind eh? 
Her latest injury is, obviously, not covered but all the rest of her body is. The excess is £65 which doesn't take long to rack up these days :roll:


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We got a quote yesterday of £5.95 per dog per month on a superior policy with our 2 ,20 month old dogs with Asda.This also gives 12 month cover whilst abroad. It also includes the other details mentioned by Dora,good luck.


Regards Bevjohn


----------

